# 205/40/15. is there such a tire?



## zigs16v (May 12, 2005)

i'm lookin for a set of 205/40/15, or 215/40/15, 
having trouble finding this tire size. i wonder if that size is avalible?


_Modified by zigs16v at 5:12 PM 1-1-2008_


----------



## Flopi (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: 205/40/15. is there such a tire? (zigs16v)*

I don't think 205/40-15 exists, can't find any tires in that size.
same for 215/40-R15


----------



## zigs16v (May 12, 2005)

*Re: 205/40/15. is there such a tire? (Flopi)*

yeah. it figures, i finally buy some rims i like and there are no tires in the size i want,crap


----------



## Flopi (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: 205/40/15. is there such a tire? (zigs16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zigs16v* »_yeah. it figures, i finally buy some rims i like and there are no tires in the size i want,crap









what is the original size?, how wide are the rims you bought?


----------



## zigs16v (May 12, 2005)

*Re: 205/40/15. is there such a tire? (Flopi)*

they sent me 205/50/15. i ordered the 40's but after i got them. they sent me 50's. i should have sent them back, but you know how it is.


----------

